# World of Aetaltis: The Temple of Modren - Pathfinder Compatible RPG/Fiction Anthology



## Endroren (May 6, 2014)

The first World of Aetaltis Kickstarter is now live!



​
A Pathfinder Compatible adventure called The Temple of Modren introduces you to the fantasy World of Aetaltis in this first Kickstarter for the setting. It's a heroic adventure for 4-8 1st Level characters where your heroes descend into the Deeplands to save the town of Thornwall from a series of deadly goblin attacks. The adventure features editing by *Steven S. Long* (of HERO System fame), maps from *Mike Schley*, rules editing by Paizo freelancer* Amanda Hamon Kunz*, and art by *Mitchell Malloy* and *Universe M*.

*STRETCH GOALS*​
The project includes some incredible stretch goals including:

*FREE Release of the Finished Adventure Ebook for FreeRPG Day*
*The Green Briar Tavern*: A great campaign site book plus a collection of ready-to-play characters.
*The Town of Thornwall*: Everything you need to use the Town of Thornwall in your campaign!
*Champions of Aetaltis*: An anthology of short stories set in the world of Aetaltis.

*AUTHORS AND ARTISTS​*
Authors that have agreed to write stories for this collection include:

Larry Correia (_Monster Hunter International_)
David Farland (_The Runelords_)
Matt Forbeck (Eberron, Guild Wars)
Ed Greenwood (Creator of the Forgotten Realms)
Dave Gross (Pathfinder Tales, Iron Kingdoms)
John Helfers (Shadowrun, Vorkosigan Companion)
Steven S. Long (HERO System, LotR, Star Trek)
Mel Odom (Shadowrun, Forgotten Realms, Buffy the Vampire Slayer)
Jean Rabe (Forgotten Realms, Dragonlance)
Lucy A. Snyder (Shotgun Sorceress, Bram Stoker Award Winner)
Michael A. Stackpole (Star Wars, Battletech)
Elizabeth Vaughan (Warland Series)



​
The project also has some fantastic art. In addition to the work of Mitchell Malloy and Universe M, *Larry Elmore* has agreed to create a new piece for one of the book covers if we hit our goals!



​
*LEARN MORE ABOUT AETALTIS​*
You can learn more about the world, the project, and folks involved by visintg www.aetaltis.com

If you have any questions, let me know! I'm happy to answer them.

Otherwise - see you tomorrow morning!

- Marc



​
Pathfinder and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Inc., and are used under license. See paizo.com/pathfinderRPG for more information on the Pathfinder Roleplaying Game.


----------



## Endroren (May 6, 2014)

*Thank You!*

I wanted to say a quick Thank You to everyone that supported The Temple of Modren Kickstarter so far today! We're already 1/2 way to our initial funding goal! Hoody hoo! I just know we'll make it to the short story stretch goals!


----------



## Endroren (May 7, 2014)

Just got word that we'll get to announce some cool news about the project tomorrow! We're also 2/3 of the way to our initial funding goal. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Endroren (May 8, 2014)

The project hit its funding goals after just 2 days! We're on to the stretch goals!

To celebrate we made a couple of big announcements. James L. Sutter, is adding a story to your story pack stretch goals, and we're hosting a contest to create a character for the adventure!

Check it out here!


----------



## Endroren (May 13, 2014)

I may be talking to myself, but so far it's a pretty awesome conversation! 

Stretch Goal #1 Unlocked!
Printing Savings=New Lower Stretch Goals! 
100+ Backers! 

Now *that's *how you start a morning! https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1486366537/world-of-aetaltis-the-temple-of-modren/posts/841957


----------



## Endroren (May 14, 2014)

AND we just unlocked another stretch goal, adding a Tavern campaign site to the project!
http://kck.st/1ifZfwT


----------



## Endroren (May 19, 2014)

Since I know a bunch of people are secretly following this thread, I figured I'd post the latest news!

We *doubled our initial funding.*
We're *less than $800 from the next stretch goal.*
*Live event* at Vault of Midnight in Ann Arbor, MI on Wed, May 21st from 6 PM to 8 PM
*Reddit AMA* on Thurs, May 22nd from 7 PM to 9 PM!
*New articles* at www.aetaltis.com

Get all the latest here: http://kck.st/1ifZfwT


----------

